# Best low profile helmet light



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Really tall guy here looking for a helmet light that I wont smack on branches. 

I've got a Magicshine on the way for the handlebars and am looking to blow an REI gift card on a cheap low profile helmet light if possible but am open to any suggestions. 

Really worried that something bigger will get shattered if I accidently smack my helmet on a lowhanging branch.

Hoping to spend less than $200. 

Suggestions?


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

The Gloworm has lowest profile helmet mount from what I have seen.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Lupine Piko is TINY, and with the right helmet it's the lowest profile I've seen. I think a lot depends on your helmet too. On my helmet the light is attached near the front, and it's not the tallest point of the helmet. If I smack anything with this configuration, it's going to be the battery, which is encased in hard plastic.

Gemini Duo:









Lupine Piko/Uvex helmet combo:


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

Have you tried mounting the battery to the back of your helmet? I've never messed with a helmet mounted battery but I'm thinking it would balance out better as well as have a lower profile.

Lupines look awesome but they cost way too much IMO. 200 bucks will get a lupine battery at best. I'm guessing that helmet/pico combo costs around 600-700$


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

I tried it on the back, but it was out of balance. The Duo light head weighs almost nothing compared to the 2-cell battery pack. Not too crazy about it being on the top, but so far I haven't had any problems hitting it on stuff.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

GTscoob said:


> am looking to blow an REI gift card on a cheap low profile helmet light if possible but am open to any suggestions.


Since you're limited to REI, it would seem to me that you should go to REI's site to see what your options are first.


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

Nice. I like the idea of no wires. I'm tempted to give it a try with my Xera. I need to buy a 2-cell first tho.


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

I missed the part about REI, I should read more carefully. The options are limited on the REI site. 

I'm thinking either go for the 350$ niterider 1800, or spend the gift card on something else and buy a Gloworm or Xera or Duo. If waiting is an option the Gloworm x1 is coming out soon and looks to be an ideal low profile helmet mounted light.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

derekbob said:


> I missed the part about REI, I should read more carefully. The options are limited on the REI site.


Would be nice if it was something at REI but there's always something I'll spend those gift cards on.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

You can get a Serfas 500 everywhere for under $150. $89 here but don't order it from them. They seem to screw things up a lot. Get someone else you trust to price match.

Serfas True Light Head Light 100067221 at CambriaBike.com


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

Check out the Cygolite Mitycross - they are sold at REI. I've been riding with a Mitycross 400 on the lid for a couple of years and really like it. As low a profile or a bit lower than the Lupine Piko. They have a Mitycross 800 now - just make sure you buy one with a helmet mount. I think only the 400, 480 and 800 come with them. The old 350 used to come with it too.


----------



## TCW (Mar 13, 2006)

What helmet(s) to you have? I always buy helmets with cross-vents in the middle (Specialized M3, Giro Pneumo, Giro Hex, etc.). With the Magicshine-type mount they can be placed directly on the helmet without the stupid-tall helment mount. On my Specialized helmet the cross-vent was a little narrow. I cut a piece of PVC and trimmed off a little so it made a semi-circle. Used some electrician's tape and attached to the vent. All Gemini and Magicshine lights fit nicely, solid but still adjustable. The little piece of PVC stays on the helmet for good.


----------



## Asahi (Jan 30, 2004)

TCW said:


> What helmet(s) to you have? I always buy helmets with cross-vents in the middle (Specialized M3, Giro Pneumo, Giro Hex, etc.). With the Magicshine-type mount they can be placed directly on the helmet without the stupid-tall helment mount. On my Specialized helmet the cross-vent was a little narrow. I cut a piece of PVC and trimmed off a little so it made a semi-circle. Used some electrician's tape and attached to the vent. All Gemini and Magicshine lights fit nicely, solid but still adjustable. The little piece of PVC stays on the helmet for good.


Could you post a pic of the light directly on the helmet?


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## TCW (Mar 13, 2006)

Asahi said:


> Could you post a pic of the light directly on the helmet?


When I get home tonight I'll snap a couple pics. Some helmets work better than others. The tiny Gemini lights work great on Specialized helmets with the little chunk of PVC.


----------



## TCW (Mar 13, 2006)

Here you go:


----------



## TCW (Mar 13, 2006)

And another for scale:


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

KingOfTheHill said:


> Check out the Cygolite Mitycross - they are sold at REI. I've been riding with a Mitycross 400 on the lid for a couple of years and really like it. As low a profile or a bit lower than the Lupine Piko. They have a Mitycross 800 now - just make sure you buy one with a helmet mount. I think only the 400, 480 and 800 come with them. The old 350 used to come with it too.


This!

I have the MityCross 350 and 480osp. Now you can get the 800 for less than $200. They come with the helmet mount and are a really nice helmet lamp.

This is my 480 on a Fox Flux helmet. 

























I run with the extension cord and the battery in the pack but the battery mounts pretty well to the back side of the helmet as well.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

GTscoob said:


> Really tall guy here looking for a helmet light that I wont smack on branches.
> 
> I've got a Magicshine on the way for the handlebars and am looking to blow an REI gift card on a cheap low profile helmet light if possible but am open to any suggestions.
> 
> ...


One you build yourself? Get what you want, not what someone thinks you want.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

derekbob said:


> The Gloworm has lowest profile helmet mount from what I have seen.


Hopefully this will illustrate what derekbob is trying to say.....


----------



## mtbRevolution (Aug 10, 2012)

While we're doing the helmet light limbo, we might as well throw our hat in the ring too.

Light is the upcoming Geinea I. Equipped with Cree XM-L U2 OD producing about 650 real lumens.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 15, 2011)

The Light & Motion 360+ is low profile and an added benefit is the battery and rear light is a combined unit mounted on the rear of the helmet which makes the weight of it negligible. The rear light on the plus model (compared to the regular 360 model) can be turned off if you don't need it for trail riding.


----------

